# Economy Riding Lawn Mower



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I came across this on CL:
http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/atq/26053html

I mow a large lot with lots of hills and other challenges. But, I am temped to buy this and only use it on the front lawn to see the reactions of the people driving by..


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Laughing my A** off. Too funny!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It would sure be a conversation piece if nothing else. it would be good to be mowing on a yard close to a fair where a lot of people walk by and could stop. I'll bet you'd be in a lot of pictures!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's my choice over the treehuggers


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

^ ahr ahr ahr ahr ahr. ala Tim "The Toolman" Taylor


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Take your pick.

Model #1:









Model #2:


----------

